# Sturmtief "Friederike" und der Flugverkehr (1xGif)



## Marco2 (19 Jan. 2018)




----------



## Padderson (19 Jan. 2018)

und ich muß nach der Landung meist noch ganz schnell auf die Toilette


----------



## Crippler (20 Jan. 2018)

Padderson schrieb:


> und ich muß nach der Landung meist noch ganz schnell auf die Toilette



Denke mal, bei den meisten Passagieren wäre das Thema durch...im warsten Sinne


----------



## couriousu (20 Jan. 2018)

wieso das unter 'Funstuff' läuft, bleibt mir rätselhaft


----------

